# 3.5 Headers



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Look who has some coming. Stillen


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

oh.. so are these going to be costing like 900 and gain about 3hp.. but claim 30 hp... oh well stealin.. i mean stillen has done it again


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *oh.. so are these going to be costing like 900 and gain about 3hp.. but claim 30 hp... oh well stealin.. i mean stillen has done it again *



The same thought crossed my mind. "Dear Santa, this year all I want is for Stillen to provide some data to back their claims up"


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Is that strait pipe the stillen race pipe? Does it come with the headers and if yes does that get rid of your cat?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

that is the race pipe thats built into the headers now and this eliminates all cats.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

It probably flows better just because the cats are gone, but by the pics looks like stock pipes without the cats. Too bad they didn’t lengthen the primary tubes. Or work out a true dual exhaust system. Looks like over priced plumbing to me. I’ll call them today when the open and ask how much. May even go down there during lunch, if I have time, to take a look.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> *It probably flows better just because the cats are gone, but by the pics looks like stock pipes without the cats. Too bad they didn’t lengthen the primary tubes. Or work out a true dual exhaust system. Looks like over priced plumbing to me. I’ll call them today when the open and ask how much. May even go down there during lunch, if I have time, to take a look. *


Cool, thanks Yosh!
I posted my thoughts on the header
over at .net
Basically, if you live in a state like I do
that has strict emissions requirements,
I would stay away from that thing!


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *
> Basically, if you live in a state like I do
> that has strict emissions requirements,
> I would stay away from that thing! *


Its kinda funny that most, if not all of the performance "off-road only" stuff come from Kalifornia, home of the toughest emmissions in the world. LOL


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> *Its kinda funny that most, if not all of the performance "off-road only" stuff come from Kalifornia, home of the toughest emmissions in the world. LOL *


Ironic, isin't it?
Say, Yosh...if you get a fact sheet from
$tillen on the header, can you post it?


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Well, I called Stillen…. 
Basically its a TBA teaser. Still in development. No release date. No pricing. No Tech info.
I did get on some mailing list for the header, so we’ll see what turns up. I’ll post any info I get from them.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I got a reply from Adam in regards to the headers:

Hi Bryan,

Here's the skinny as I know it so far:

3.5 headers are in the works for the RWD (350Z & G35) and FWD (Maxima & 
Altima) Nissans!

Preliminary testing results have been awesome from what I have heard. 
Millen is still testing a few different tube size and length designs for 
optimum flow and HP.

Here's some insider info - shhhhhhhhh....

It's likely that the RWD headers will be released first. Road and Track 
magazine will be doing extensive tests on the Stillen supercharged 350Z 
that Millen wants equipped with headers. We are racing towards the test 
date on these for next month.

Expected release date for the Max/Alt headers would be after that (Say 
Apr//May?)

We may begin taking "reservations" for these parts in the near future, as 
soon as we have pricing available.


I'll share more news with you on this and other stuff when it becomes 
available.

Cheers,

Adam

Adam Hume
Steve Millen Sportcars
http://www.stillen.com
3176 Airway Avenue
Costa Mesa CA 92626
Toll free 800-576-2131 ext# 138
Local 714-540-5566
Fax 714-540-1826

aaMWaa


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I got a reply from Adam in regards to the headers:
> 
> Hi Bryan,
> 
> ...


Adam? Blahh....!!!
He's the same dude who
told everyone that the racepipe would
replace the pre-cats over at .net in
Bigbirds thread. 

Strange how I remember these things...

Here's proof:
http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45560&highlight=racepipe


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I would look at whos providing the info. Even their site at one time mentioned replacing the pre cats.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I would look at whos providing the info. Even their site at one time mentioned replacing the pre cats. *


Agree.
Credibility ownz me.


----------

